# Nipple Run



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Making a run to the Nipple tomorrow AM. Hope the bite will still be on!! LuckyLady on 68!!


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Quick report from today at Nipple/131 area....


Left the dock at 0530 and had lines in at 6:45 just north of the nipple. Smooth ride out(1 ft.) with little life seen. Lots of boats fishing the area. A few fliers but no visible bait or weedlines. 

We caught a wahoo about 20 lbs. and had a mystery strike that could have been a ******...very slow for us but a beautiful day. Early morning thunderstorms but not close to us. 

Ride back in was 1 ft. seas and enjoyable. Slow fishing on our boat but had a great time anyway. We will be back at it early in the morning!!!

We did hear other reports where some billfish and dolphin were landed and where a number of whites were striking but couild not be hooked!!

Hopefully, tomorrow will bring a better report fishing wise!!! Now, it's cocktail time!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report, don't get wasted away in Margueritaville.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

We will be out (heck, who isn't) Black Marlin on 68


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i damn sure wish i could get out there but it would be a HELL of a swim especially with gear n whatnot lol


----------

